# Please sign this petition to get the bootloader unlocked on the Droid X



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

Can everyone please sign Petition: Unlock the bootloader on the Droid X | Change.org, it's a petition to get the bootloader unlocked on the Droid X.
Once this has 500 signatures, I'm going to print it, and send it to both Motorola and Verizon Wireless via registered mail.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

No offense, but I could not help but think, "Oh, this again." Petitions such as these have been brought up and signed several times by numerous/countless people, but Motorola will never do it, nor will Verizon probably ever allow it. Regardless, I have signed it, as I would at least like to think it helps, lol.


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

Cojoa13 said:


> No offense, but I could not help but think, "Oh, this again." Petitions such as these have been brought up and signed several times by numerous/countless people, but Motorola will never do it, nor will Verizon probably ever allow it. Regardless, I have signed it, as I would at least like to think it helps, lol.


Normally I'd agree with you, but I plan to mail this to the headquarters of both Motorola and Verizon via certified mail.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

I signed it hopefully it will help.


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Signed. Not sure if anything will come of it even if you get thousands of signatures, but signed none the less. Maybe one day they will get it through their thick skulls that when you buy something, it is yours and not theirs to hold hostage.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I would love to sign this, but petitions don't really work as well as they used to anymore. To be honest, and blunt as well... 500 signatures isn't much at all for either company to make a decision about unlocking the bootloader of the Droid X. I would like to say otherwise, but its just not happening. Take what you get is most likely what I'd say.


----------

